# pilote epson DX3850



## simo3100 (2 Octobre 2007)

bonjour;
SVP coment je peut faire pour trouver le driver de la version DX3850
merci


----------



## totoffff (2 Octobre 2007)

Sur le site Epson ici il n'y a pas de driver.

Il doit falloir essayer avec Grimp print

Bon courage.

Ps: Bien venu sur MacG&#233;.


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Octobre 2007)

Oui, Gutenprint est la seule solution pour cette s&#233;rie d'epson pour laquelle il n'y a pas de driver OSX.
La seule solution pour imprimer.
Pour le scanner, il faut passer par VueScan.


----------

